# Stones - June 29, Burl's Creek



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

The Rolling Stones will be playing Canada Rocks on Saturday, June 29th (long weekend) at Burl's Creek in Oro-Medonte (Barrie).

Show is scheduled to start at 2, no other bands have been announced yet. I believe this will also be a cashless environment so debit or credit cards are a must.

A very large international response is anticipated to this announcement - open air Stones with cold Canadian beer and legal weed...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Air quality in Barrie on June 29, 2019.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

fretboard said:


> The Rolling Stones will be playing Canada Rocks on Saturday, June 29th (long weekend) at Burl's Creek in Oro-Medonte (Barrie).
> 
> Show is scheduled to start at 2, no other bands have been announced yet. I believe this will also be a cashless environment so debit or credit cards are a must.
> 
> A very large international response is anticipated to this announcement - open air Stones with cold Canadian beer and legal weed...


I won’t be going to see them. They’re are a lot of Stones fans that are elated about this but I am not one of them.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

fretboard said:


> The Rolling Stones will be playing Canada Rocks on Saturday, June 29th (long weekend) at Burl's Creek in Oro-Medonte (Barrie).
> 
> Show is scheduled to start at 2, no other bands have been announced yet. I believe this will also be a cashless environment so debit or credit cards are a must.
> 
> A very large international response is anticipated to this announcement - open air Stones with cold Canadian beer and legal weed...


Thx Fretboard for all the mentioning about the Canadian concert scenes.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Getting in & out of Burl’s Creek is a shit show. Unless someone invents a time machine to take us all back to 1972 to see the Stones at their zenith it’s a hard no for me.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I like a select few of the Stones songs. 

I actually think they’re overrated. There’s other bands I would prefer to see before I ever saw them in concert.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Roryfan said:


> Getting in & out of Burl’s Creek is a shit show. Unless someone invents a time machine to take us all back to 1972 to see the Stones at their zenith it’s a hard no for me.


Here comes my nineteenth nervous breakdown.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

They also just announced another country festival in addition to Boots and hearts. The locals will go crazy. They were up in arms when that park got going with Boots and hearts alone.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2019)

I heard the floor tickets are $1200 each. Nope. Ain't gonna get my money.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)




----------

